# Ascend Sierra-1 vs. SVS MBS-01 Bookshelf Advice



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

I've been trying to decide between these two ever since i decided to go with a 2.1 setup (for now) until the basement is finished. 

These will be in the main room 12w x 22l x 8h....roughly. 

the mains will be paired with the PB13-Ultra. 

Here are my thoughts. The Sierra's receive high praise amongst some crowds for their ability to play well at lower frequencies. Some say for ALL listening, excluding HT movies, they don't use their sub at all. Now, with the sub i'm getting, i'll be hard pressed not to use it...but it's nice to know that i'd be getting great sound without it if i'm just flipping channels.

The MBS's have a lot of fans here, which seems to love SVS stuff. i have yet to hear either speaker and to be honest probably won't .....there just aren't many folks near me (oak grove, mo) and certainly no audio stores that i can test run them. The MBS's, in one review, came out on top of the Sierra's for sounding more ''real'' or ''transparent'' (a guitar sounded like a guitar in the room, etc) but in another review the Sierras came out on top for the same reason. 

I'm just looking for help either from folks who've had both, heard both, or can link me to reviews comparing the two. i'm just having trouble pulling the trigger on them until i can get some more info. 
thanks guys for the help. 

again, this is for a 2.1 setup with the pb13 ultra. 

surrounds and maybe a center will come when i move the system into the finished basement. 

thanks guys. 
matt


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For the reasons you've specified, I think you'll be hard pressed to find too many people who have heard both, much less, side-by-side.

Really, the best way to audition them is to get them into your house with your equipment and listen. If you are looking to save money, flip a coin, and order one. If you're happy with the sound never look back.

Or, order both. Listen to both. Pay to have the set you don't prefer sent back taking advantage of both companies satisfaction guarantee. Or, like them both and keep them both. Or sell the other pair locally.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think you should have them both sent to you, then you can let us all know which sound best to you. :T


----------



## billy p (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Matt, there was a mini GTG held in Wisconsin by Warpdrv and both these speakers where present. If you do a search at AVS( I can't provide the link) its a rather large thread(start at post 140) but I'm fairly sure you'll find some info.

Good luck, Bill


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I agree with the others - shipping the losing pair back shouldn't cost more than $40, and that $40 is definitely worth knowing that you got the speakers that sound better to you. Auditioning as many speakers within your price range as is possible (and reasonable) is the key to getting the best speakers for your dollar. Unfortunately not enough people do it.


----------

